# Can not find script file - help fixing please!



## rob9 (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I've just got a new Sony Vaio on Windows 8 and every time I turn it on after a shutting it down (I usually hibernate it) I get the following message;

"Can not find script file c:\windows\temp\vaio care rescue tool.vbs"

Any ideas how to fix this?

Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A new Sony PC and a problem with a Sony file and it's gotta still be under warranty. Somebody here may be familiar enough with the issue to help, but I'd be contacting Sony.


----------



## Mechanic_of_Tech (Nov 17, 2012)

This Exact same thing is Happening to my new VAIO E Series Touch Screen


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If it is in a temp file, then it cannot be of importance to the system. But it is being triggered from somewhere. Open the task manager (right click the toolbar) and look under the startup tab, See if there is anything there, relating to the message. If so, disable it by clicking that option bottom right corner.


----------



## Mechanic_of_Tech (Nov 17, 2012)

This did fix my problem but with windows 8 to get to the Task manager go to your Desktop (Not your Start Screen)
and Press CTRL+ALT+DELETE and your Task manager will open, look towards the bottom of the task manager window and press the More details button, it will open the task manager up and add several tabs, locate the start up tab and find the associated file there, highlight the file and press the Disable button at the bottom of your window, exit the task manager and restart your system if done correctly your error message should not pop up.


----------



## rob9 (May 28, 2007)

I've checked the startup programs and the only Sony related one says 'ISB Utility'

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Mechanic_of_Tech (Nov 17, 2012)

Have you tried using Sony's auto recovery program (VAIO Care), or perhaps System Recover to a Day before the Errors?


----------

